# Plantar Fasciitis



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone ever suffer from it and if so, what did you do to treat it? 

Really painful, comes and goes. I am about to make an appointment with a podiatrist.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had it. I've usually been able to keep it at bay by stretching out my heel a few times a day, by which I mean doing a lunge forwards with your back foot flat on the floor so your toes are pushed up towards your knee. It hurts a little, but you should be able to feel it limbering up whatever it is that's hurting in your heel. Usually a few days of laying off running and basketball while keeping it stretched out will put it right for me. 

Also, I've known people who liked these. 
http://thesock.com/works/helps

Good luck.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Not sure if I had it or not. But I had one foot that really started to bother me quite a bit. Stretching helped a little but it always came back. Finally I changed my brand of shoe. I had been wearing the same kind for more than a decade and had good results. Changed to a new brand with a stiffer arch and my pain went away. Very slowly, but eventually I had no more issues.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

It first occurred in my left foot about 7 years ago. I was playing two games in a basketball tournament. It started hurting at the end of the first game and got worse from there. The next morning, I thought my foot was broken. I stayed off of it for a while and started doing stretches every morning. After that first occurrence, it has come back but never as bad.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

There was a thread on this a while back. After injections from a podiatrist along with the orthotic I bought from him provided no relief whatsoever, I went to the Ideal Feet store in Arlington, Texas and bought their pricey (~$300) orthotics. Instant cure for me. I recommended them to a buddy experiencing the same problem - same result - instant relief/cure. There's also a place called "Good Feet" but they don't have a store near you (closest ones are in the DFW area and Wichita, KS). There is an Ideal Feet store in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like the same cure I ended up with, new shoes.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I had it recently or still have it. They sell over the counter stuff that you can put on it twice a day to dry it up. Like an eye dropper.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Tom M said:


> I had it recently or still have it. They sell over the counter stuff that you can put on it twice a day to dry it up. Like an eye dropper.


Lol, what???


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

ClaytonR said:


> Lol, what???


Maybe he's talking about toe fungus or something - who knows. :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Here you go. Two things worked for me: 1) good shoes, 2) shoe inserts...and after 6-9 months I don't need the inserts any more. Good as new.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f59/suffering-plantar-fasciitis-122981/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f59/plantar-fasciitis-112970/


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I had PF for over a year. I tried expensive orthotics, stretching, ect. Nothing worked. Finally the Podiatrist gave me a cortisone shot that hurt like hell. I've not had a problem since.

I've had cortisone shots for other problems and they never helped. Finally one did.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I had it years ago. Clamshell splint/cast/shoe for about 2 weeks, limped around for about 6 months, and it went away permanently. My wife had it, and like Mark, got a cortisone shot that did it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

cortisone worked for me as well..i think it was 3 shots in 3 months


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dealing with it for the past couple years, especially in the left foot. I also have bone spurs, which are a result of the condition.

Stretching is key. The podiatrist gave me an exercise program, fitted me with orthotics and suggest I wear a night splint, which I do. 

I used to wake up every morning and have an agonizing few minutes before I could put full weight on my foot. The night splint eliminated that. It keeps the toes in a lifted position to keep the plantar fascia from contracting during the night.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I notice it at the end of the day. No problem until I get in the work truck and head home...then when I get out and walk in, I hobble like an old man. I have been wearing Doc Martin work boots, and that has helped, holding my foot over a high pressure jet in the hot tub helps, and inserts help. I guess I will try the splint next.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you probably have heel spurs like lone says,when your on your feet the pressure drives fluid away from the inflamed area,when you take the pressure off it returns,thats why the pain when you step out of the truck

you should go to the doc and get a foot x-ray


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

and by the way this is common to us that throw a frozen 2x12 or bundle of shingle or a box of siding etc.. on your shoulder and and hop over obstacles to get it where you need it

spending all day on a pick kills my feet anymore..gettin old sucks..


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Joasis said:


> I notice it at the end of the day. No problem until I get in the work truck and head home...then when I get out and walk in, I hobble like an old man. I have been wearing Doc Martin work boots, and that has helped, holding my foot over a high pressure jet in the hot tub helps, and inserts help. I guess I will try the splint next.


The splint was almost instant relief for me in regards to the morning pain I was experiencing.

It took me some time to adapt to the orthotics, but they really help with the first step out of the truck after a 45 minute commute. I also found that some good music and playing an air kick drum with my left foot helps keep the pain at bay.

I recommend starting with the stretching program right away.

The one I prefer is to stand in a doorway, grab the casing, lean back and get your toes as high as possible on the jamb, while your heel remains on the floor. Now, move forward and upright until you feel the back of your calve stretching.

Another one is to face a wall and extend one leg backward, putting the heel and ball of foot flat on the floor with front leg bent. The key is to feel it in the calve again.

I do these 5 reps at 20-30 seconds each rep.

You can also take a strap or towel with both hands and use it as a sling under the ball of your foot. Pull the toes upward while pushing the heel downward.

You can freeze a bottle of water and roll it under your foot from heel to toe for relief as well.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I had an incident with Plantar Fasciitis a few years ago. I made trip to the Orthopedic surgeon for diagnosis, I would have sworn I had a broken bone in my foot....
He recommended exercises, a few weeks later I was fine and have been since.

I scanned and attached the pamphlet he gave me, perhaps the info could help.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Tennis ball under the arch and rolling it back and forth feels really good after a long day.
Arch supports will help. Off the shelf ones are usually enough, sometimes you need custom ones. Doctor can do it or you can order from the back of Runner's World or something - they send you a shoebox, you put your foot into some soft foam or something similar and then they make the orthotics custom for your feet. I know a couple people who have done this with good success. My inserts come from the doctor, though.
Cortisone helps for some, but made mine much worse. I was limping around the next two days and there was no pain relief in the long term.


----------

